# What Have Been Your Biggest Challenges This Week?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

What have been your biggest challenges this week?

What are you doing to overcome them?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My piss poor attitude has been a challenge. That and getting real tired of the snow and cold with much more to come....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sub zero temps follow by slight warm up causing more snow some melting making Ice then sub zero again over and over. This has caused issue with leach bed at the other house. Had system pumped this morning. Yea I tipped the driver 4 degrees he earned it.
Nice part is I am retired so I don't always have a place to be . Battling my addiction is hard when we have sub zero and snow first week of March. I want to ride more. I would like to do it without 4 layers and heated gloves. Think I will go out back and shoot something.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

4 mornings in a row on the Elliptical Machine...(everyday gets a little easier)

No Bourbon all week and pledge to make it a Bourbon-Free weekend...(everyday gets a little harder)

Haul 4 sheets of plywood up into the attic to lay some more flooring for storage...(need help on this one, ain't gonna happen with just me...)


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've had a new knife for over a week--I even polished it.

I have yet to find anything to slice with it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I changed the Vacuum bag.



> What are you doing to overcome them?


I keep telling everybody take your boots off at the door.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Not falling on my azz what with all the compacted snow and ice all over.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Sub zero temps follow by slight warm up causing more snow some melting making Ice then sub zero again over and over. This has caused issue with leach bed at the other house. Had system pumped this morning. Yea I tipped the driver 4 degrees he earned it.
> Nice part is I am retired so I don't always have a place to be . Battling my addiction is hard when we have sub zero and snow first week of March. I want to ride more. I would like to do it without 4 layers and heated gloves. Think I will go out back and shoot something.


I can relate. Same weather, and my back just had a good pinched nerve/musle. My plow is is a 1940 9N ford, with a back blade. It is 6V positve ground, but still starts in this weather. At this point I should be sugaring and making firewood for next 1-2 months

Frost is not too deep yet, but need to get the shitter pumped springtime.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Not falling on my azz what with all the compacted snow and ice all over.


^^ That has been a challenge! Being old now and falling on ice and snow is a real concern. This has been year of the ice for Meatchicken.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The weather and getting heat into one of my remodel projects so the drywallers can tape and mud so that I can get the project back on schedule after last months record snow.Tuesday I drove 130 miles buying a commercial portable heater and then having to return an incorrect part. 
Today I'm taking a late start day seeing we got more wet snow and it is slicker than snot and I was fighting at 6AM to get out in my big 4WD.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Working through pain to walk....Lost the ability suddenly a year ago 
and now starting to improve... I need to go to the range...been forever!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

RedLion said:


> My piss poor attitude has been a challenge. That and getting real tired of the snow and cold with much more to come....


Finding a job since my last one ended 12/9/2018, staying sober, living alone in the woods,housekeeping, keeping my mouth shut, just for starters.

I found a job today that wasn't in my wheelhouse, but it'll pay the few bills I have, strike one off the list


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SGT E said:


> Working through pain to walk....Lost the ability suddenly a year ago
> and now starting to improve... I need to go to the range...been forever!


Yeah, messed up my right knee somehow on the darn ice, then messed up the other chasing bunnies January 11. Not the playbouy kind either.

Knees are OK now, as long as I don't play BasketBall or Volleyball or WallyBall

I haven't shot any guns on my property since late November, I shot a few rounds at bunnies in da thumb though.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

My challenge has been the same---
Trying to figure out how our country has become so F'd up!!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Been on a diet and was doing great for a month...then I ate Mickey d’s.

Back on the wagon now. I lost 10 lbs and I’m going for 30 more. Shooting for 200 even or close either way. 

Building up more muscle tone. I’m a big guy and I lift a lot in my job so all I have to do is some cardio and eat better.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Getting out of bed has been troublesome, my pain levels are really up. My legs feel like somebody took a hammer to them, and that ain't good. My circulation must be shot by now.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Boy, we are an old and decrepit bunch. LOL! But I am right in there with the rest of you. I fell on the ice, twice last week. Both shoulders are very painful and I cannot lift my strong arm up far enough to shoot a pistol. In general, this weather is very hard on all the old, arthritic joints. This getting old shit really sucks!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Banned? *OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!see ya when you stuff that up where it smrells*
> 
> I'm done here S and all, bye bye...........


Let this be a warning to the rest of you wineheads. Locking yourself up somewhere in one of the great wildernesses of this once great republic and the subsequent and predictable cabin fever, well &#8230;. its a real pisser!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Thankfully my problem this week is entirely 1st world. 

Do I buy the freedom ordinance fx9 or the Smith and Wesson performance center competition model 629 in 44 mag. 

Solution? Buy em both. Guess I'm pretty good at solving problems 

Sent from my LYA-L0C using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have a Kimber UC2 and oomptee-nine jillion Wilson-Rogers magazines. However, I only have one switchblade knife that looks like a folder. Yeah, I know automatic knives are now legal in Wisconsin, and have been for almost a full year. Most people don't know and don't care. That knife has been stigmatized.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Thankfully my problem this week is entirely 1st world.
> 
> Do I buy the freedom ordinance fx9 or the Smith and Wesson performance center competition model 629 in 44 mag.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think ... errr, I mean solve problems.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My biggest challenge is--and has been--coming to terms with the dead weight (aka relatives) we're gonna have to carry when things go south. That's a fact. There's just no way around it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> My biggest challenge is--and has been--coming to terms with the dead weight (aka relatives) we're gonna have to carry when things go south. That's a fact. There's just no way around it.


If I may offer a solution?

I suspect that a 12 gauge slug to the chest of the worst of the "relatives" and a finely crafted Gen-U-Wine Slippy-Made Pike placed strategically so that the rest of the "relatives" easily see it from afar...will solve your problems?

_But Slippy, why a 12 gauge slug to the chest? _

To preserve the head so that it sits firmly atop fore-mentioned Pike, silly! :vs_blush:

Class Dismissed! :vs_wave:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My challenge this week is the same as every other week in my life. To go one day without someone really pissing me off. I am 0 for the last 59 freakin years. :vs_mad:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I complained about the Iced over drive way. Now I wish that was all it was. Now it is still iced over 3 inch thinck, but wet on top. Ice that is real cold it one thing. Ice that has a bit of water on it defines slick.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> If I may offer a solution?
> 
> I suspect that a 12 gauge slug to the chest of the worst of the "relatives" and a finely crafted Gen-U-Wine Slippy-Made Pike placed strategically so that the rest of the "relatives" easily see it from afar...will solve your problems?
> 
> ...


Well that's always an option. Thanks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> So I complained about the Iced over drive way. Now I wish that was all it was. Now it is still iced over 3 inch thinck, but wet on top. Ice that is real cold it one thing. Ice that has a bit of water on it defines slick.


It's a good excuse to stay indoors.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think that in this past week it was just trying to remain calm. I have some minor out-patient surgery to go through on Monday, and I have had the procedure fully explained by my the surgeon. Yesterday, I saw my regular doctor and he cleared me for the event. In reality, there's nothing to fear. Just three tiny cuts and a repair of about one inch, then I walk out.

I thought I had it handled, but it appears I am getting a tad jumpy despite having similar work done before.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I think that in this past week it was just trying to remain calm. I have some minor out-patient surgery to go through on Monday, and I have had the procedure fully explained by my the surgeon. Yesterday, I saw my regular doctor and he cleared me for the event. In reality, there's nothing to fear. Just three tiny cuts and a repair of about one inch, then I walk out.
> 
> I thought I had it handled, but it appears I am getting a tad jumpy despite having similar work done before.


Prayers for you my friend! You'll do fine.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> It's a good excuse to stay indoors.


 NA , long as I can stop at the end of the drive way we are riding. It is fun trying to keep it stright on the way down.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Prayers for you my friend! You'll do fine.


Thanks for the kind words. In reality I've cut myself worse just polishing a knife--I dropped a skinning knife into the top of my foot and wound up at an ER at 2:00AM.

It could be a lot of things. I'm sure my regular doctor could do the 'surgery.' My former doctor, also a GP, once removed a mole from my forehead.

Then again, this is on my torso, all the other procedures were those on my wrist or hand.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I think that in this past week it was just trying to remain calm. I have some minor out-patient surgery to go through on Monday, and I have had the procedure fully explained by my the surgeon. Yesterday, I saw my regular doctor and he cleared me for the event. In reality, there's nothing to fear. Just three tiny cuts and a repair of about one inch, then I walk out.
> 
> I thought I had it handled, but it appears I am getting a tad jumpy despite having similar work done before.


 Well maybe if the gave you the knife and let you do it, it would help .


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Annie said:


> My biggest challenge is--and has been--coming to terms with the dead weight (aka relatives) we're gonna have to carry when things go south. That's a fact. There's just no way around it.


I've got a few family members that I thought may join us if things got bad but over the years I saw that they weren't a good fit, lazy, argumentative, always wanting me to give them money ect. They all live fairly far away which allowed me to reduce the number of phone calls and family get togethers over the years. Over time the connections have weakened.

In some ways I regret not keeping some family members tight but I prefer to help those who help themselves.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Well maybe if the gave you the knife and let you do it, it would help.


Funny you should mention that...

Yesterday I went to see my GP for a pre-surgery exam. We're friends, as this doctor also goes to my gym. As we schmoozed before I left, I showed him a new knife with a brand new edge. When I told him the grit level, he politely--and carefully--handed it back.

Over the years I've had a few doctors, and one surgeon, do some minor repairs with your typical Number 10 scalpel. I've related that the scalpel 'pulls' a bit and I can feel it. However, a polished knife edge will cut you, and all you feel is "the brush of a feather." Then you look for drip marks on the floor...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I think that in this past week it was just trying to remain calm. I have some minor out-patient surgery to go through on Monday, and I have had the procedure fully explained by my the surgeon. Yesterday, I saw my regular doctor and he cleared me for the event. In reality, there's nothing to fear. Just three tiny cuts and a repair of about one inch, then I walk out.
> 
> I thought I had it handled, but it appears I am getting a tad jumpy despite having similar work done before.


They taking one testicle or both?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> They taking one testicle or both?


Just the fourth one. Evidently (under Wisconsin law) bikers must conform to mandatory "fertilization standards." Dates back to 1953--Illinois got all the oleo and Wisconsin got all of the women...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> If I may offer a solution?
> 
> I suspect that a 12 gauge slug to the chest of the worst of the "relatives" and a finely crafted Gen-U-Wine Slippy-Made Pike placed strategically so that the rest of the "relatives" easily see it from afar...will solve your problems?
> 
> ...


I have Ash, Maple and Beech, maybe Beech for the bassturd/bitch of a beech? You do the 425gr.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Well maybe if the gave you the knife and let you do it, it would help .


...only if they allowed me to sharpen it...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My hand was severly burned new years eve.

I still can't get firewood, fruit tree pruning, snow plowing .... done with out more injury, unless I'm very careful. Thank God it has healed. If I am careless the new skin will rip off.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Elvis said:


> I've got a few family members that I thought may join us if things got bad but over the years I saw that they weren't a good fit, lazy, argumentative, always wanting me to give them money ect. They all live fairly far away which allowed me to reduce the number of phone calls and family get togethers over the years. Over time the connections have weakened.
> 
> In some ways I regret not keeping some family members tight but I prefer to help those who help themselves.


Sometimes that's necessary, I'd agree. Other times maybe God puts difficult people in my path in order for me to develop virtue.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My biggest challenge this week and next is at my part time job.
The other driver quit, and damn it, I actually have to be at work before 1:00 PM!!
Plus, having to be here more than 20 hours per week.

The struggle is real, folks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Sometimes that's necessary, I'd agree. Other times maybe God puts difficult people in my path in order for me to develop virtue.


As a former English minor, I object to being labeled as "difficult people." I am steadfast. I am occasionally problematic. I can be hos-TILE, mo-BILE, and erst-WHILE.

But difficult? Other than 17 warnings from the moderators, what wrongs have I ever incurred?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Thats a good question. Other than BS technical debates and policy discussion, and an on going investigation that I am a witness for...not a subject of...My life has been fairly easy this week. I live in an RV. I cook for myself...I have money. I have food, I have ease of mind knowing that I'm not going to get attacked in my sleep and beheaded. I probably won't be ambushed on the way to work. I won't see any dead bodies this week. and even the poor here have a place to sleep out of the cold.

I've had a decent week. You?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> As a former English minor, I object to being labeled as "difficult people." I am steadfast. I am occasionally problematic. I can be hos-TILE, mo-BILE, and erst-WHILE.
> 
> But difficult? Other than 17 warnings from the moderators, what wrongs have I ever incurred?


Had to look up Erst-while...the other two I know well. Didn't realize I was a member of the erstwhile group


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> I've had a decent week. You?


Bought a new knife. Went to the mall. Sat in the B&N cafe' and had some iced coffee. Didn't have to slice anyone, so on the whole, a relaxing excursion.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My biggest challenge this week and next is at my part time job.
> The other driver quit, and damn it, I actually have to be at work before 1:00 PM!!
> Plus, having to be here more than 20 hours per week.
> 
> The struggle is real, folks.


I'm starting my first job in 11 years, have to be there for orientation @ 2pm Monday.

The past 11 years were spent keeping an eye on wandering Mom.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My biggest challenge this week and next is at my part time job.
> The other driver quit, and damn it, I actually have to be at work before 1:00 PM!!
> Plus, having to be here more than 20 hours per week.
> 
> The struggle is real, folks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My biggest challenge this week and next is at my part time job.
> The other driver quit, and damn it, I actually have to be at work before 1:00 PM!!
> Plus, having to be here more than 20 hours per week.
> 
> The struggle is real, folks.


 When I retired Contractors I worked with called . Offering me some flexible positions. I thanked them but declined . I knew darn well that what would start out as just jumping in on a fast big project now and then would soon turn into what I just left. I was not going to fall into that again. When I started my second life after retiring once it was a summer time thing. In and out have some fun . It took 23 years to escape. No regrets mind you but never again. 
Now in November my wife will retire also.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I'm starting my first job in 11 years, have to be there for orientation @ 2pm Monday.
> 
> The past 11 years were spent keeping an eye on wandering Mom.


Advice...dont smack anyone...apparently its frowned upon...just sayin


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Advice...dont smack anyone...apparently its frowned upon...just sayin


 Things have changed . Get hired show up get to work . Now you go to orientation.
Life is pretty good when biggest issue is a bit of winter like weather.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I'm starting my first job in 11 years, have to be there for orientation @ 2pm Monday.
> 
> The past 11 years were spent keeping an eye on wandering Mom.


Advice; There are now camera's everywhere. And don't smack anyone. Or tell jokes. Or talk about guns. Or...about a million other things...lain:

(Times have changed in the last 11 years my friend...)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


>


I saw Muddy 3 times when he had Johnny Winter as backup guitar. Johnny's brother Edgar was also great when he had the White Trash group with Johnny and Derringer on guitars.






here is one with Foghat members too


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> As a former English minor, I object to being labeled as "difficult people." I am steadfast. I am occasionally problematic. I can be hos-TILE, mo-BILE, and erst-WHILE.
> 
> But difficult? Other than 17 warnings from the moderators, what wrongs have I ever incurred?


I wasn't referring to you. I was talking about people in my life,; in other words, not online people-people.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Annie*, well, that's my mistake. But considering when moderators talk about "problematic individuals," it usually involves me at some level--even if I cheer on the perpetrator.

Actually, I've been a good boy--for once...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Things have changed . Get hired show up get to work . Now you go to orientation.
> Life is pretty good when biggest issue is a bit of winter like weather.


I already was there for an hour Thursday, and 4 hours at the staffing place. I have a B.F.L. on my tailgate

https://store.ar15.com/product.html?pr=341


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish did it. It was her idea to.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Did we miss Mish?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Did we miss Mish?


Mish who?

you mean Ginger...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I have hernia surgery this afternoon. How's your day going?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I have hernia surgery this afternoon. How's your day going?


 Surely not in the direction yours is going. Are you going to inspect the doctors cutting edges.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Are you going to inspect the doctors cutting edges.


Of course I will! It's always a joy to view the attempts of the younger generation. And now even surgeons are younger than myself.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This week it is hard to stay off the bike. I have a few things to do or I would riding now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Right now warmer weather light rain above above freezing temps. With all the snow and ice freeze slight thaw and refreeze there is a build up water is not going whee it should.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Girlfriend is still home sick today since last Friday. I took advantage and called in at work Monday Tuesday and today. My biggest challenge this week so far has been getting this piece of crap China plastic kit on my motorcycle. I've had to hammer, drill, stretch, glue... I'm learning how to be patient again


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 96461


I love the KISS principle.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 96461


Perfect!

Reading through the thread, it's silly to complain about something so trivial. But I that just means I am thankful for the way life is going


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Flood watch end of the world , never been this high, Global warming.... Ok now we have water and a lot of it. But it is now where near the highest it has been in the 40 years I have owned this land. You have people that come here from other places trying to make claims that just are not close to true. Creek is out of its banks by 20 feet but that is not a historic high by a long shot. The lay of the land.
My drive way is paying a price for the weather we have had, kind of knew this would be the year to call some one anyway. House are dry no were near an issue. I hope the rest of you are high and dry.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SGG said:


> Girlfriend is still home sick today since last Friday. ]


Looks good now ride..

Moved one bike out of the bike room getting ready to do a sidecar install. Rode some this morning to look at the local flooding. At least that is a good excuse to ride. Improved drainage by riding ATV around the ruts act like a ditch and water runs free.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Looks good now ride..
> 
> Moved one bike out of the bike room getting ready to do a sidecar install. Rode some this morning to look at the local flooding. At least that is a good excuse to ride. Improved drainage by riding ATV around the ruts act like a ditch and water runs free.


I couldn't help myself
























My biggest challenge this week will be getting chores done before I go ride


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I never drove or owned a cafe' racer. But just looking at the bikes makes me a tad nostalgic. Good thing it's pouring rain now in Wisconsin, it just reminded me of the downside...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I never drove or owned a cafe' racer. But just looking at the bikes makes me a tad nostalgic. Good thing it's pouring rain now in Wisconsin, it just reminded me of the downside...


 You do the best part of a long ride in the rain with your wife. Drying each other off at the end of the day.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I found a great deal on this motorcycle about 40 miles from where I live. I could have waited to bring it home a different day, but they sold me new riding gear at store cost so I went ahead and rode home in the pouring rain. Highway speeds in the pouring rain with 40 mile wind gusts, was the scariest ride I've been on


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I only had one really scary rain ride.

I was still in the MC, and we were north of The Dells in blue sky and warm sunlight. We took I-94 around the tourist trap and hit heavy, cold, driving rain--for 60 miles, in a pack.

You got hit from two fronts, one from above and the roostertails from the bikes ahead of you.

Worst ride I ever took.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The year we visited the ARK we were not out of the rain for 3 days. It kind of enhanced the experience


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The year we visited the ARK we were not out of the rain for 3 days. It kind of enhanced the experience


I don't post a lot but I've been here a while now. I remember when you went, your pictures were great.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> The year we visited the ARK we were not out of the rain for 3 days. It kind of enhanced the experience


I recently saw pictures of the ARK and some of the internal rooms.

I saw one place that looked like a fairly fancy restaurant. Noah and his kin must have eaten quite well...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I recently saw pictures of the ARK and some of the internal rooms.
> 
> I saw one place that looked like a fairly fancy restaurant. Noah and his kin must have eaten quite well...


 The restaurant is in it's own building, fair prices great food. In the ARK they have rooms you might call living and work quarters. Store of food, places food the animals in cages . It is filled with a lot of educational postings.
A very worth while visit. It is not, a Wisconsin dell tourist trap.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/UUUTqy]


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Gee, now I want to go. I'll still be laid up for a few days, and then some gym "rehab." But honestly, I'm so house-bound I'd go anywhere, in fact, the Ark parking lot sounds really good today...


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Well I can tell you this, it took all week to get here, but it's Friday :vs_rocking_banana:


----------

